# My new unknown????????



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

He's shipping out tommorrow. Ash say's he's MEAN! I think its a irritan what about you guy's?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

He is mean, goes after your hand. I bought a smaller specimen of the same fish from Ash. Wasn't sure what it was either just knew I wanted it. Mine has a yellow tail not sure if it goes away when the fish gets larger but yours didn't have it. Mine is about 4". Nice pick up though


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool you've seen my boy before me. Yeah ash said he went after his hand. Did you try to have your's i.d.?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

crownfire said:


> Cool you've seen my boy before me. Yeah ash said he went after his hand. Did you try to have your's i.d.?


 Nope not yet. needs a few good weeks of eating 1st. he is rather thin but very mean.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet! Did you happen to ask where they were from?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice P


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

badass looking


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet fish,looks like the one i am trying to id from Ash also,I say irritans cause that's what i think mine is,and they look alike.

I have had mine for about 2 weeks now,and he is getting cooler everyday,mean as hell to


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

crownfire said:


> Sweet! Did you happen to ask where they were from?


 nope


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I like that p man.

Elongated snouth, reddish anal fin, upper half has spots.

I'm thinking irritan.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Young S. irritans have a clear edge and dark "*V*" extending out from the basal to upper and lower tail edge. Hence the V shape on juveniles. Included is peppery spotting and yellow eyes. The photo is difficult to give a positive ID because the fish is emaciated. I suppose I could look at the photo again once the fish is in better shape.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> The photo is difficult to give a positive ID because the fish is emaciated. I suppose I could look at the photo again once the fish is in better shape.


 That's why I didn't post mine yet. But he is eating like a mad man so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! "Piranhamaster"! LOL.......


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i'm leaning towards irritian or a rhom in diff area of river


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Did you recieve yours yet? It was way meatier than mine so maybe with some new pics of yours we will know.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I history is any guide ae will show up at 11am tomorrow. Damn your was skinnier than mine. Why didnt you get mine? Does yours have yello eye? Does mine?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Mine is only about 4" yours is 6" I couldn't mix a 6" with the rest of my 4" p's. The eye on mine really has no color in it at all at this point.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

When he is tilted sideways and the tank light shines in to his eyes they are a very bright golden yellow but looking at it from the side with light above it the eyes are clear.


----------



## redrubykiller (Jan 2, 2004)

serrasalmus rhombeus irritans a subspecies of rhom from rio sao francisco. don't ask me how I came up with that name but from my personal experience in collecting and studying serrasalmin species based on individual morphology the only difference between a "true" rhom from peru to the guyana regions and 'rhom" like species like irritans from a different isolated river system are colors,size and shape but the overall appearance both internally and externally are the same with varying difference from individuals in the different geographic distribution.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> redrubykiller Posted on Jan 26 2004, 04:51 AM
> * serrasalmus rhombeus irritans a subspecies of rhom from rio sao francisco.* don't ask me how I came up with that name but from my personal experience in collecting and studying serrasalmin species based on individual morphology the only difference between a "true" rhom from peru to the guyana regions and 'rhom" like species like irritans from a different isolated river system are colors,size and shape but the overall appearance both internally and externally are the same with varying difference from individuals in the different geographic distribution.


Please cite the reference you are using that says there are other species of pirana in the Sao Francisco other than P. piraya and S. brandtii.

As for the rest of your remarks are you basing this on personal opinion? If not, please cite your references.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

crownfire,

did the p come yet?


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

That's cool about the yellow eye's its sounding alot like a irritan. Ash has not shipped my P yet due to very cold weather. But i can wait . I'll let you know as soon as i get him.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I saw him monday,sweet fish, he looks exactly like my unknown.

I got a true irritans also,the fish look alot the same,but the eyes are different diameter,and the head is more sloped on the true irritans.the eyes both have the yellow though.

you will be happy with that fish.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Mashunter18 did he try to attack you? Ash say's hell send him oue next week if it warm's up. You said they have differences from you true irritans do you think that the unkowns are something other than irritan? How did mine look was he geeting fatter?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I heard he attacked I didnt try it,but man he looks just like mine,only yours is bigger.

After reading opionions I dont know for sure the species we have,my true irritans as I call it,looks like the opefe picture but my pictures dont come out so good.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=27496

thats the link were my 2 fish are,the bottem one is the one we both have,me and Ash were talking about the fish,how much they both looked alike,yours and mine.

Kind of cool to not know what they are,some good info about the fish,the man that collects them calls them Katrina,frank posted a picture of katrina in the link I gave you.

Great fish you should be happy with him.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow the possibility of it being something new or rare is awesome. So katrina is wha the collector called them. Did you find out what river they were caught in? And do you think they are pygopristis denticulata?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> And do you think they are pygopristis denticulata?


I dont know enough to say that,I would probually say no,Frank was saying KAtrinas were refered to that fish in the picture he posted,just the slang name the collector called them,I just know the fish were collected in Brazil.

Im sending Frank a video of the 2 fish I have to see if he can tell better if they are the same,since I cant figure out how to post good pictures,then he still cant say for sure.Im not to worried about getting a for sure id on them,I just think they are cool fish.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I gotcha let me know what he saya about the video. I cant wait to get this guy!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Below is excerpt from BELOW WATER (Oliver Lucanus):

catarina - This Serrasalmus is similar to S.rhombeus but more slender. Only four specimens arrived from the Rio Santa Catarina in central Brazil.

I suspect the fish might be S. compressus, but will know more once I see a specimen.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

These are black diamond piranha's.. I've got 3. one month old..


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

opufoor said:


> These are black diamond piranha's.. I've got 3. one month old..


 If that is what you want to call it feel free to do so.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

im leaning towards a rhom. it looks like it has a black trim around the tail.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Mashunter has the same p and it was id as best it could be by frank as a compressus. I will be getting mine tommorrow and will post pics asap. I kinda hope it is a compressus due to the badness of the species and the rareity.


----------

